# Dixie Shake Boonton NJ



## JohnN (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of Dixie Shake? I don't know what was in it, so I don't know where to post this. I'm guessing it is a soda, but it very well might not be. Maybe some type of milkshake product? This is my second favorite bottle, next to the nutri-cola. Embossing: Dixie Shake Dixie Shake/ Boonton N.J.  Cont 8 fl oz. Jersey Dixie Shake Corp. I will try to get better pictures if needed.


----------



## JohnN (Nov 29, 2011)

blah


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello again, John,

 Here's a little anecdotal snippet"

 "Our member, Ev Hughes, recollects â€.... Go to Division Street and Cedar Street. On south side of the corner was the Dawson Lumber yard. Across the street, on the north west corner of Division and Cedar is/was a concrete block building which in more recent days housed the guy who made fancy automobiles, as I recall. Anyhow, that building during the 30's used to be a bottler--soft drinks I think.

 Member Ernie Piscitello writing from Florida recalls â€œ ...... talk about a "factory" on Division and Cedar and about the factory manufacturing and bottling "Dixie Shake", which was a chocolate-milk-type drink similar to today's â€žYoo Hooâ€Ÿ. I also remember these boys sayingthat they swam in the manufacturing tanks when the tanks were being cleaned. â€ From BOONTON HISTORICAL SOCIETY.


----------



## JohnN (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know how you find this stuff. When I search nothing ever comes up. Thanks for the info. I figured it was probably some type of "Yoo-Hoo" drink. Also, has anyone else found one of these?


----------



## joebattaglia (Sep 18, 2012)

FYI: I found a Dixie Shake bottle recently at the bottom of a drained lake, which says it was produced by the Dix-A-Dee beverage corp. of Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 19, 2012)

Pepsi produced a Dixie Shake during the 60's or 70's. I wonder if there is a connection.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  joebattaglia
> 
> FYI: I found a Dixie Shake bottle recently at the bottom of a drained lake, which says it was produced by the Dix-A-Dee beverage corp. of Brooklyn, NY.


 
 Hello Joe,

 Welcome to the A-BN & thanks for telling us of your bottle discovery. Is it embossed like John's pictured above, or an ACL?






 From Chris Weide.


----------



## bottlingco (Sep 19, 2012)

If it is a painted label like the yellow and red one above, I would like to have it for my collection.  Let me know.  ~bottlingco


> ORIGINAL:  joebattaglia
> 
> FYI: I found a Dixie Shake bottle recently at the bottom of a drained lake, which says it was produced by the Dix-A-Dee beverage corp. of Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Pepsi produced a Dixie Shake during the 60's or 70's. I wonder if there is a connection.


 
 Whoops remembered wrong. Pepsi's was Devil Shake.


----------



## joebattaglia (Mar 18, 2020)

It had no label. The lettering was raised glass. Unfortunately I didn't keep it because it was broken slightly at the neck.


----------

